

Fragmentation Comes to iOS - dajobe
http://colourmeamused.wordpress.com/2012/09/13/fragmentation-comes-to-ios/

======
SeyelentEco
This is feature fragmentation, but it's not really the fragmentation we refer
to when we talk about Android fragmentation. This fragmentation does not
affect developers. Besides AirPlay mirroring, none of the features mentioned
have SDKs for developers to use.

------
mrknmc
The problem with Android is that recent devices don't get the newest features.
I think it's acceptable that 2 year old iPhones and iPads don't get them.

